# My band - Orestea



## LisaOrestea (Mar 28, 2009)

Some pictures of my band Orestea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(If you are intrigued...give us a listen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Orestea on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Promotional pic for the new CD






The new CD cover






A random photo of us all sitting in a corner






And a live pic for good measure


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Mar 29, 2009)

You guys rock ill add you, love the songs


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 30, 2009)

Thankyou


----------

